# Site issues



## LostinMO (Jan 1, 2016)

1) I have a notification but there is nothing there when I click on it.
2) The advanced box is messed up.
3) I click like but it doesn't change now.
4) When I go into my thread subscriptions, it is empty.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There is another thread on this. I'd link to this if the site wasn't so slow. If it isn't fixed soon, I'll have to leave.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=382057


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chrome gets funny sometimes. Clearing cache sometimes works.

Might be worth asking questions on the Google Chrome Help Forum.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

Thanks for bringing this up. There were some issues with recent updates done with adblocks that ended up interfering with our sites' scripts thus affecting the aforementioned functions. There are a few tips to work around this issue but most recently got word that there is a more universal way of fixing this. 

Try this : go to our home page verticalscope.com, and disable this site (verticalscope.com) within your adblocker settings. This will work across all of our sites so you shouldn't encounter these issues anymore. Let us know if that works for you and/or if you need further assistance. 

Thank you for your patience and cooperation. 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Doesn't work for me. Disabled verticalscope.com but still have the same issues here (even after reloading pages)



Yungster said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this up. There were some issues with recent updates done with adblocks that ended up interfering with our sites' scripts thus affecting the aforementioned functions. There are a few tips to work around this issue but most recently got word that there is a more universal way of fixing this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Doesn't work for me. Disabled verticalscope.com but still have the same issues here (even after reloading pages)


Hey Uhtred,

Sorry to hear that didn't work. What browser and adblock plugins are you using? Let us know and we'll walk you through it. 

Thanks for your patience. 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Firefox. addblock plus. Windows 10. should all be up to date. 





Yungster said:


> Hey Uhtred,
> 
> Sorry to hear that didn't work. What browser and adblock plugins are you using? Let us know and we'll walk you through it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you follow these steps it should allow you to still have the ad blocker turned on but shouldn't affect the site:

-visit our main site VerticalScope.com with your adblockers turned on.
-go in to the settings and disable the program for that site.
-this should carry over globally across any VS domains.

Niall


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Just did a little experiment. 
Turned off ad-block. Reloaded a page. Then turned it back on, to count blocked adds as they happen.

After a minute saw >3000 blocked adds for a single page. 

It looks like there is some loop that loads adds at a very high rate. 

This page is a little better, but I'm still at 180 blocked adds in the time it took to type this - and this is a non-intrusive page relative to most.

I think something is causing the ads to re-load over and over again. (now at 261 blocked adds). A "now playing" video (no way to stop it) in the upper right). 

Now at 380 adds blocked. , now 400. This is all on one page. 
Now a new video , now another video listed as #5 our of 27.
blob:http://tpc.googlesyndication.com/d74e0151-130b-4da2-a263-06dae5fab68d
At least this ad has a pause button, most don't. 

Now at 535 adds blocked. Now 625. Several a second loading. 

Again this page is much better than average. 










Just did a little experiment. 
Turned off ad-block. Reloaded a page. Then turned it back on, to count blocked adds as they happen.

After a minute saw >3000 blocked adds for a single page. 

It looks like there is some loop that loads adds at a very high rate. 

This page is a little better, but I'm still at 180 blocked adds in the time it took to type this - and this is a non-intrusive page relative to most.

I think something is causing the ads to re-load over and over again. (now at 261 blocked adds). A "now playing" video (no way to stop it) in the upper right). 

Now at 380 adds blocked. , now 400. This is all on one page. 
Now a new video , now another video listed as #5 our of 27.
blob:http://tpc.googlesyndication.com/d74e0151-130b-4da2-a263-06dae5fab68d
At least this ad has a pause button, most don't. 

Now at 535 adds blocked. Now 625. Several a second loading. 

Again this page is much better than average. 

Turn off add block and the re-load button flashes several times a second.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My apologies, I was on Chrome not Firefox. (I'd forgotten how I had set up access to this site). 

With firefox and addblock plus, everything seems to work.

Its Chrome that seems to have a problem (running in incognito mode if that makes a difference).

Sorry for the incorrect information.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I believe the ad numbers that are showing are because you are blocking. Some ads are present for a limited time on the page, and then get replaced by another one. As your adblocker is blocking one, the next automatically tries to load, and so on and so forth. You are going through the entire pool of ads in moments.

With your Chrome, please try clearing cookies and cache after white listing Verticalscope in you blocker. Might need the fresh start

Kevin


----------

